# Greenhouse on residential property



## Buelligan (Jun 4, 2015)

How does the IRC handle greenhouses on residential property? I see small ones built by companies like Shelter Logic often. These are built and designed for use as a residential greenhouse. They come with design specs and assembly instructions. So with most of those I am ok with.

I have a different situation with this one. Homeowner has purchased Shelter Logics CF Series Commercial Gothic Bows to build a 30' X 100' (3000 sqft) greenhouse, actually two of them with a connector. I suspect that since it was sold to her through a company name, as stated on the quote she turned in as plans, that this will be used to grow plants for sale. Hopefully off-site. It will be cover with plastic using metal ties. Shelter logic sells these opyional spring clips for wind resistant attachment of the plastic.

Shelter Logic CF Series

So my thoughts are this:

1) Engineering?

2) Use all the parts listed for wind resistance?

3) Structures over 600 sq ft require frost protected foundation, do 36" tie downs accomplish this?

4) How does everyone else handle greenhouse residentially?

Yes I have checked with Zoning and they will allow any ag use as long as it is sold off-site. NO PUBLIC on the residential site.

Thanks for your input guys!


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2015)

Zoning issue

Using it for Commercial business???

Treat same as shed over 100 permit and plans needed

How big of lot is this on?


----------



## cda (Jun 4, 2015)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Buelligan (Jun 4, 2015)

cda

I just check with zoning and it is permitted as long as everything is sold off-the residential site. NO PUBLIC at this location.

The lot is 3 acres.

Well, all sheds over 600 sqft must have a frost protected foundation, so would you require this to have a foundation below frost?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't use the IRC use the IBC where there are specific requirements.

Just because a building is on residential zoned property or located on a property used as a residence does not require the use of the IBC

1809.5 Frost protection.

Except where otherwise protected from frost, foundations and other permanent supports of buildings and structures shall be protected from frost by one or more of the following methods:

1.	Extending below the frost line of the locality;

2.	Constructing in accordance with ASCE 32; or

3.	Erecting on solid rock.

Exception: Free-standing buildings meeting all of the following conditions shall not be required to be protected:

1.	Assigned to Risk Category I, in accordance with Section 1604.5;

Greenhouses are Risk Category I


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 4, 2015)

Looked at the product data on the shelter logic website. Appears there is no foundation, just ground anchors. I am a bit skeptical on 3000 sq ft for wind uplift as ground anchors can be chosen wrong for type to match actual soil conditions. I recommend some type of concrete footing with mechanical anchors to the pipe frames. Typically engineering required to figure out the concrete weight needed to resist wind uplift. With separated footings and no heat in the structure, frost protection should not be an issue as the frames could move around quite a bit without disturbing the structure integrity.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2015)

Wind speed design is reduced for Category Risk I buildings

FIGURE 1609C

ULTIMATE DESIGN WIND SPEEDS, VULT, FOR RISK CATEGORY I BUILDINGS AND OTHER STRUCTURES


----------



## ICE (Jun 4, 2015)

It says that the tube steel frame is covered with film or fabric.  Either way that's got to be the weak link in resisting wind.  A couple of years in the Sun and the link is weaker.  It's a stretch to call it a building.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 5, 2015)

Call it a high tunnel and walk away.

Brent.


----------



## Buelligan (Jun 5, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Call it a high tunnel and walk away. Brent.


How does a high tunnel escape the code requirement, enlighten me please.


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2015)

Call it a  garden arch way

Not regulated


----------



## ICE (Jun 5, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Wind speed design is reduced for Category Risk I buildings


I wonder if the wind knows that.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 5, 2015)

Just for you ICE


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 5, 2015)

MT; where can I buy the T-shirt?


----------



## pyrguy (Jun 5, 2015)

Me too. Me too.


----------



## retire09 (Jun 5, 2015)

It's a membrane structure. See IBC 3102.


----------



## ICE (Jun 6, 2015)

Is that a can of shlt or is that Shinola.  I just can't tell.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 7, 2015)

Buelligan said:
			
		

> How does a high tunnel escape the code requirement, enlighten me please.


Less than 180 days, less than 10 mil plastic. No electric or plumbing, maybe a material requirement for fire propagation, maybe not.

Point being, why worry about it? is there a worker safety issue, or a danger of it hurting someone or damaging something?

If there is nothing obvious in the code that's adopted, it's actually up to you to enlighten me.  

Brent.


----------

